# Too many lights?



## LGT (May 6, 2014)

How many of you out there with 30+ lights think you just plain over bought and could suit all of your needs with a mere 5 or 6 lights. I'm at about 50, and at times I ask myself, where can I hide these so the wife won't find them?


----------



## chuckcrj (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*

I have 1 lol


----------



## Treeguy (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*

Do old broken AA Maglites littering drawers around the house count?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*

Of course we all could - but why?


----------



## parnass (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*

I have perhaps 20 lights or so. When I get a new light, I usually sell or give another light away. I do the same with other items, e.g. clothes.

That keeps our house from becoming cluttered and lets others enjoy what I have enjoyed.

Gave my dentist another flashlight yesterday.


----------



## RobertMM (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*

My magic number is 12, I sell or give them away too. Batteries are another story. I give my friends cr123 primaries every now and then, I love buying them to replace my oldest stock.


----------



## Cerealand (May 7, 2014)

Does individual drop-in count? If so, I have an entire colony.


----------



## Treeguy (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Of course we all could - but why?



You talking to me, you Floydacious Flashlighterer?

_Saw them three times._


----------



## UVvis (May 7, 2014)

Heathen!

What type of question is this?


----------



## jamesmtl514 (May 7, 2014)

I definitely have over 150.
Can I make due with less? Absolutely! I have about 5 that make up my EDC rotation and a few specialty lights for camping etc.


----------



## ven (May 7, 2014)

I have just done a little group shoot before,not all my lights,there are around another 15,some in work,couple in caravan and a few in my lads room.

This is in my 2 draws,other draws have cells,adapters,lanyards and all lots of accessories from diffusers to clips




Too many? nah


----------



## TEEJ (May 7, 2014)

Yeah, you walk into the bar and ask if anyone drinks too much....


----------



## ven (May 7, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> Yeah, you walk into the bar and ask if anyone drinks too much....




:twothumbs


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (May 7, 2014)

Treeguy said:


> You talking to me, you Floydacious Flashlighterer?
> 
> _Saw them three times._



Sorry - no I was referring to the OP. As in why would I want to have fewer lights. I think about it from time to time and wonder why I can't get by with more like 10 lights. Then I think about missing each one of the lights over #10 because I do really like owning them. 

(OT reply) I've only seen them twice - 10 years too young to have caught them at their peak.



jamesmtl514 said:


> I definitely have over 150.
> Can I make due with less? Absolutely! I have about 5 that make up my EDC rotation and a few specialty lights for camping etc.



WOW - that's a lot of lights. I've been close to there but never that high.


----------



## gunga (May 7, 2014)

I'm at around 47 but that includes all manner of random junk. Also, if you keep emergency lights in your house/car/bag (Id say that is around 10 for me), that inflates the count. I could easily live with 10 or less but where's the fun in that?


----------



## yoyoman (May 7, 2014)

I'm sure I have more flashlights than light bulbs. And I don't see a problem with that.


----------



## kj2 (May 7, 2014)

I've quite a bunch  Can I work with less; yes. Can I live with less; don't even wanna think about it


----------



## LanthanumK (May 7, 2014)

For me, each flashlight of significant value has a specific purpose and location. And because of that, removing one would create a hole, that would need to be filled with another light purchase.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (May 7, 2014)

gunga said:


> ... could easily live with 10 or less but where's the fun in that?



Exactly!

I am at 21 that are truly _my_ lights. Add in some lights my wife and kids use, car lights, spares, etc and I am at closer to 35. But I don't really feel like those lights should count. If I was EDC'ing 5 lights there is just no way that a light that lives in my glove box could count towards that as it really only get's used 3-4 times a year when I check to make sure it is still working.

I think the best rule of thumb that some members here adapted was "No shelf queens"; either a light gets used or it doesn't. I've tried to adopt this rule myself, except I allow for some lights that only get used a little bit.


----------



## cland72 (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*

At one point a few months ago, I realized I had WAY too many lights. Lights that were only used when I was bored at night - I would walk out back and turn them on, admire them, then put them back in a drawer. That was when I sold off everything except for a few favorites/collectibles. I now have around 8 lights or so, and I still have too many that aren't used regularly, but I'm happy with the collection.


----------



## ven (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*

If you have 2 lights,20 lights 2000 lights,as long as happy with your decisions then its a big:twothumbs from me(general comment not directed at anyone)


----------



## välineurheilija (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*

I have somewhere between 40 and 60 lights  i don't bother counting them but i try to use as many as i can.
I could sell some of them that i don't use often but i think i will do that if i run into financial difficulties


----------



## archimedes (May 7, 2014)

yoyoman said:


> I'm sure I have more flashlights than light bulbs....



lol ... nice !


----------



## LGT (May 7, 2014)

jamesmtl514 said:


> I definitely have over 150.
> Can I make due with less? Absolutely! I have about 5 that make up my EDC rotation and a few specialty lights for camping etc.


150! Damn, now I feel like I don't have enough lights. Other then a few clunkers that I've bought, I do enjoy using all of my lights that aren't included in my usual five or six EDC lights, even if it's just for play. Even though, at times, I feel like I have too many, I just can't part with any of them "just in case..."


----------



## yoyoman (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*



ven said:


> If you have 2 lights,20 lights 2000 lights,as long as happy with your decisions then its a big:twothumbs from me(general comment not directed at anyone)


I agree. (2,000 is a bit extreme, but I agree.) As long as you're not stealing the rent money, it's all good. 

And I don't believe in shelf queens. But I confess that I have lights that I don't use frequently. I don't rotate my EDC because I found the perfect one (for me it is the Tain Ottavino AAA). I do rotate the "walk the dog" lights and the "sit outside after work have a drink light." They all get used, they don't get pampered and they help me relax. And that's good and not insignificant. 

I also agree with Teej. This thread is like walking into a bar and asking if anyone drinks too much. But this thread is fun and I've enjoyed reading the posts and, hopefully, contributing to the fun.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*



yoyoman said:


> ... and they help me relax. And that's good.....



I can't agree more! +20,000%


----------



## cland72 (May 7, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> Yeah, you walk into the bar and ask if anyone drinks too much....



LOL


----------



## LGT (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*



yoyoman said:


> I agree. (2,000 is a bit extreme, but I agree.) As long as you're not stealing the rent money, it's all good.
> 
> And I don't believe in shelf queens. But I confess that I have lights that I don't use frequently. I don't rotate my EDC because I found the perfect one (for me it is the Tain Ottavino AAA). I do rotate the "walk the dog" lights and the "sit outside after work have a drink light." They all get used, they don't get pampered and they help me relax. And that's good and not insignificant.
> 
> I also agree with Teej. This thread is like walking into a bar and asking if anyone drinks too much. But this thread is fun and I've enjoyed reading the posts and, hopefully, contributing to the fun.


I agree with both of you. Basically threw it out there for some lighthearted banter.:wave:


----------



## marinemaster (May 7, 2014)

About 15 or so lights.
Hundreds of batteries.


----------



## yoyoman (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*



LGT said:


> I agree with both of you. Basically threw it out there for some lighthearted banter.:wave:


Believe me, I am a big fan of lighthearted banter.


----------



## bltkmt (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*

I am well over 50, and afraid to find out the real number. My only regrets are the more expensive ones. I find that I end up using the cheaper, but good, ones more often.


----------



## smokinbasser (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*

Nope Never, huh uh, ain't gonna happen!! If it ever comes to that I'll just gift them to family.


----------



## eaglemax (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*

I am only looking to buy 3 good torch's, my first is D25A and next will be a bigger brighter and just another as a spare between small and big, I will be done then and buy other toys to play with like a knife or a decent pen.


----------



## lightmyfire13 (May 7, 2014)

Try a Vinh modded tx25c2 possibility my best all round torch ..great throw. .spill ....small


----------



## LGT (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*



eaglemax said:


> I am only looking to buy 3 good torch's, my first is D25A and next will be a bigger brighter and just another as a spare between small and big, I will be done then and buy other toys to play with like a knife or a decent pen.


:welcome:And good luck with just three. I'm sure quite a few here started with the same idea. If you do get three lights that your content with, never ever again return to this site. Just turn tail and run as fast as you can.


----------



## nfetterly (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*

I would be happy to settle on 30.
~6 McGizmos
1 MAC SST-50 EDC, 1 MAC 3300L
~6 Tain lights
~2 TNC Lights
~4 Torchlab (2 Moddolar setups, 2 M2 heads)
~4 SWM V10 variants
~6 Vinh modded lights
~3 Jayrob lights (1 vintage eveready, 1 XML Mag, 1 MT-G2 Mag)
etc....


----------



## mqq (May 7, 2014)

ven said:


> I have just done a little group shoot before,not all my lights,there are around another 15,some in work,couple in caravan and a few in my lads room.
> 
> This is in my 2 draws,other draws have cells,adapters,lanyards and all lots of accessories from diffusers to clips
> 
> ...



Too many!Do you have the ones with a long history?


----------



## ven (May 8, 2014)

Oldest there is the little silver maglite AAA at a guess 10+yrs old (not sure tbh)which was a key chain light.
Some of my lensers are a good few years old,maybe over 5 with some.These are good work lights for me.
Most of them have been bought in last 12 months,vinh lights in last few month which has quadrupled and some my interest in lights .

Always used lights back to 1991 (16yr old then as a diesel tec apprentice)with a D maglite I bought from mr snap on when I worked on the hgvs.
Now as an engineer I use them daily for inspections/work etc so some get a lot of use others not so.
Also use them camping either tent or caravan in summer over the years .
And fun

Quick bit of my light history if that's what you mean


----------



## Mikeg23 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*

I'm not real keen on excess for no reason. I have what most would be considered to be an excessive amount of quality lights but the ones that don't get used tend to bother me I try to sell some on occasion.
I would guess a dozen quality lights suits me fine and the cheap ones don't count...


----------



## Poppy (May 8, 2014)

LGT said:


> How many of you out there with 30+ lights think you just plain over bought and could suit all of your needs with a mere 5 or 6 lights. I'm at about 50, and at times I ask myself, where can I hide these so the wife won't find them?



LOL... who's to say, how many are too many? Not me! 
I suppose that it depends upon any number of factors. Are the lights for One person? OR a family of people, OR to include neighbors during an extended outage, or others to use during a night time emergency (like to help find a lost child in the woods).

Personally I have pretty much two sets of lights, I have about 10 XML 18650 lights, a mini mag 2AA, and an indestructible 2AA.
The rest are for the most part 2D cell lights or 2AA lights that are low cost low lumen, 20-40 hour run time lights that if loaned out and they never returned, that would be fine by me. I also have 6 headlamps, but only one head. 5 key chain lights, but one set of keys, and four penlights. I also have a 22 inch LED traffic baton in the car. I have a number of plug in the wall outlet flashlights that turn on automatically in a power failure (but I don't think they count as flashlights).

I suppose that I could be comfortable with 5 XML 18650 lights: a flooder, and a thrower for SAR, one for the car, one for under my work-bench, and another for around the house. A key-chain edc light (AAA), a 22 inch LED baton for the car, and two head-lamps (one for the car, and the other at my work-bench).

So to answer the OP question, did I over-buy? Maybe, but not by much. At least half of my 18650 lights were less than $30 each, and only one is an ultrafire. And, with the extras, I am in a great position to help others in a time of need. At this point though, I have a hard time justifying any new purchases. I have also given some lights away, to reduce the clutter of lights that'll get little use.

Again, to the OP, if you feel that you have to hide any new purchases, you probably do have more lights than are justifiable for your uses or needs.


----------



## ven (May 8, 2014)

Poppy said:


> Again, to the OP, if you feel that you have to hide any new purchases, you probably do have more lights than are justifiable for your uses or needs.






Well in my case i dont hide them(how can i with a young flashoholic in the house) but i dont do many "hay there,check my new $300 light out love, to go with my other $300 lights"............ but at $30 each its not a problem


On a slightly more serious note,i admit i have a problem,but its not specific just to lights,its just a problem,i like spending money maybe we are worth it,work hard,if it makes us happy so be it..........I dont drive no $40k sports car,dont wear armani suits...........im just me with too many flashlights than what i need

I also have at off the top of my head 6 or 7 sets of allen keys,probably 4 or 5 sets of sockets and ratchets(i will take a pic of my works tools when i think on).

I stopped smoking 18 months back but now vape(controversial for some so no need to discuss that)

But when i started




Grown significantly
Ones i use mainly now are these,in usd there is $400+ worth here(still saved significantly and helps fund my flashlights.........see still sort of on topic and can justify it too:laughing




So yes too many,do i care? nope do i want more? yep
Back on lights
Not all there(at least another 3 or 4) but some of Callums lights




Another of his




With his edc nitecore T0




So runs in the family :laughing:

 all fun


----------



## eaglemax (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*



LGT said:


> :welcome:And good luck with just three. I'm sure quite a few here started with the same idea. If you do get three lights that your content with, never ever again return to this site. Just turn tail and run as fast as you can.



I am strong enough to stop at 3 and to be honest I cannot see the point wasting money on more that I will not be using seems silly to me.


----------



## Poppy (May 8, 2014)

ven said:


> With his edc nitecore T0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That T0 looks tiny, even in Callum's hand.

Now I see why YOU are not driving a $40,000 car, Callum's got it


----------



## ven (May 8, 2014)

:laughing: true,kids 1st etc goes without saying,then me last,because i am good putting me last i deserve a new light every now and then

The t0 is a bullet proof light,very gentle knurling,an amazing 12lm out put one mode twisty. For the money,if a bullet proof edc key light(on the heavy side though) then its a good cheap option.The meagre 12lm is sufficient at negotiating the house in dark,finding way to truck so enough imho for the more medial tasks.

As i seem to have pics of everything(get told that on other 4x4 forums) i just happen to have a size comp pic when i took one for the dqg/i3s/t0




The machining is not too smooth on head,that slight sharp feel if makes sense,but for the money its well within the acceptable parameters.


----------



## ven (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*



eaglemax said:


> I am strong enough to stop at 3 and to be honest I cannot see the point wasting money on more that I will not be using seems silly to me.




As much as your right to an extent, i am in thinking stopping at 3 is silly too 
Even if i had an edc,a truck light,work light,house light i am already short with 3.......:laughing:


----------



## eaglemax (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*



ven said:


> As much as your right to an extent, i am in thinking stopping at 3 is silly too
> Even if i had an edc,a truck light,work light,house light i am already short with 3.......:laughing:



My wages are not very good so I have limited funds to spend and I have other hobbies so I need to be strict and not be silly spending over my monthly hobby budget. My girlfriend curtails her spending for her hobby of a competitive pole dancer as travel and hotel costs in the UK are very high compared to our home country.


----------



## Poppy (May 8, 2014)

ven said:


> The machining is not too smooth on head,that slight sharp feel if makes sense,but for the money its well within the acceptable parameters.



Yes, I know exactly what you are talking about. One of my first 18650 lights was a Thrunite TN11. The cuts in the body were so sharp, I returned it with a complaint, and they upgraded me to a TN11S.


----------



## ven (May 8, 2014)

Poppy said:


> Yes, I know exactly what you are talking about. One of my first 18650 lights was a Thrunite TN11. The cuts in the body were so sharp, I returned it with a complaint, and they upgraded me to a TN11S.




Result!!! i may return the t0 and maybe get a tm36 replacement :laughing:.............nope i dont have luck :shakehead


----------



## ven (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*



eaglemax said:


> My wages are not very good so I have limited funds to spend and I have other hobbies so I need to be strict and not be silly spending over my monthly hobby budget. My girlfriend curtails her spending for her hobby of a competitive pole dancer as travel and hotel costs in the UK are very high compared to our home country.




I was only kidding:thumbsup: no rights or wrongs,just what ever works for everyone


----------



## LGT (May 8, 2014)

Poppy said:


> LOL... who's to say, how many are too many? Not me!
> I suppose that it depends upon any number of factors. Are the lights for One person? OR a family of people, OR to include neighbors during an extended outage, or others to use during a night time emergency (like to help find a lost child in the woods).
> 
> Personally I have pretty much two sets of lights, I have about 10 XML 18650 lights, a mini mag 2AA, and an indestructible 2AA.
> ...


Much of what I post is in jest. My mistake thinking all here will know what I mean. Hide lights? Not really. But I just can't seem to steer her away from my favorite lights.


----------



## Poppy (May 8, 2014)

LGT said:


> Much of what I post is in jest. My mistake thinking all here will know what I mean. Hide lights? Not really. But* I just can't seem to steer her away from my favorite lights*.


Hmmm... maybe it's time for some duplicates! ?


----------



## LGT (May 8, 2014)

Poppy said:


> Hmmm... maybe it's time for some duplicates! ?


I've given serious thought to a duplicate wife, but that can be quite expensive.


----------



## Poppy (May 8, 2014)

LGT said:


> I've given serious thought to a duplicate wife, but that can be quite expensive.



Well, yeah... that'll mean that you'll need to buy lights in triplicate, how expensive will that be!


----------



## LGT (May 9, 2014)

Poppy said:


> Well, yeah... that'll mean that you'll need to buy lights in triplicate, how expensive will that be!


----------



## cpalmer (May 9, 2014)

I don't know how many, the old ones have just been superseded by newer technology.


----------



## markr6 (May 13, 2014)

I only have about a dozen lights and that's clearly too many. I took 4 of them on a 3-day camping/hunting trip and never used anything but the H600wII. No reason to really, that did everything I needed and more. I used the EA4w for a few seconds just to give it a good test in the pitch black woods.

No extra batteries either. Heck, I didn't even get the H600wII down to 3 flashes on the indicator.

I'm actually looking for more legitimate uses...I'll probably delay my daily run until after 9PM so I NEED to use my headlamp. Maybe some nighttime kayaking too. That's fine, I don't like the heat much anyway


----------



## jso902 (Jun 5, 2014)

I tried to designate each light for their respective job.
2 throwers (SF)
2 flooders (Malkoff)
1 key chain
3 Legos hoping to sell 1 
2 emergency light
1 pen light saved from a rotting battery
1 9 year old light that I can't find the heart to sell...because I somehow always go back to it( SF A2)
And I'm not counting the pos ones that have been lost to boxes or was picked up for no good reason.
The hardest part is trying to keep all the lights under 2 battery types


----------



## Double Barrel (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*



LGT said:


> :welcome:And good luck with just three. I'm sure quite a few here started with the same idea. If you do get three lights that your content with, never ever again return to this site. Just turn tail and run as fast as you can.



Lol.. That was my downfall. I kept coming back here and reading and reading...which keeps leading to ..."ooh..ahhhh...wow, I want that one too"..haha. I need to shop for a super belt or magnum suspenders to keep my cargos up on my backside..lol Why rotate EDC's when you got enough pockets to pack em all!


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*

if i count the lights i have in the RV, truck, shop, etc and any duplicates, it's likely well over 200. 
Some of my lights are in this display cabinet:


----------



## jso902 (Jun 6, 2014)

With all the glow in the dark tail caps, I'm surprised your cabinet doesn't glow on its own


----------



## ven (Jun 6, 2014)

Thats some collection DanB however i see some shelf space still :laughing:

Awesome


----------



## nfetterly (Jun 6, 2014)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I think about it from time to time and wonder why I can't get by with more like 10 lights. Then I think about missing each one of the lights over #10 because I do really like owning them.


This is pretty much exactly where I am.
I don't need 3 ZL SC600s even though they are GREAT, I can get by with one (or two is someone doesn't buy the one I have listed)
I don't need 3 McGizmo PDs - but I'm keeping those
I don't need 4 or 5 SWM V10/V11s, but they are fun, lots of trits, etc..
The upgraded, specialty coated Gotham was fun to get in condition it's in now - I've put it up for sale before (but never at a price someone would buy it at).​


----------



## LGT (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*



DenBarrettSAR said:


> if i count the lights i have in the RV, truck, shop etc and any duplicates, it's likely well over 200.
> Some of my lights are in this display cabinet:


WOW! And you say SOME of your flashlights are in the display case. Does It ever take ten to fifteen minutes to decide which lights to use? That's quite an impressive collection.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*



LGT said:


> WOW! And you say SOME of your flashlights are in the display case. Does It ever take ten to fifteen minutes to decide which lights to use? That's quite an impressive collection.



lol... nah, he just uses the ONE that has a battery in it.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Hindsight*



Poppy said:


> lol... nah, he just uses the ONE that has a battery in it.




some have batteries in them, but as for deciding i usually grab a light depending on the purpose i need it for.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: Hindsight*

I prefer keeping my light collection down to a minimum. I got 4-5 lights i can give up, one or two i can sell and that would leave me with 4 good lights. I want to be able to use all my lights and not keep a few on the shelf collecting dust. I'd like to collect a few more, including one with li-ion capabilities. I always try to pawn off the cheapest lights and sell the more expensive ones i don't want so i get the opportunity to buy a new light  without having too many lights.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 23, 2015)

Yep, it can be an addiction like any other. The trick I find works best is to not obsess over one hobby. I havent bought a light in 8-10 years and just bought 4 to see what I like in an EDC light. Now, I know what I like and will sell a couple of them off. I plan to buy one large throwy outdoor light in the spring, to replace my 10 year old one, once I narrow down which one I want. Then, I am done with lights for a bunch more years(will use the ones I have) and back to other hobbies.

Technology just keeps advancing at an alarming rate and if you try and keep up with it, you will end up the tool with 50 lights in a box in his closet and an empty bank account


----------



## Capolini (Jan 23, 2015)

I am closing in on 40. Do not think I will get there because I do NOT believe in shelf queens. It seems lately once I get near 40[~37/38] I sell several of them. A week or so ago I sold three[3] Vihn lights in less than 24 hours!

I use ~ 15 in my rotation of nightly hikes w/ Capo my Siberian.Always have at least Two[2] with me. Have loaned out ~5. Have about 8 EDC'S, a key chain light, one in Glove compartment and several designated for night lights under lamps, flower bowl ect.!!! That only leaves a handful that are what I call beginners mistakes! I do not feel bad that they get little if no use!

So in a nut shell I get USE out of ALL of them minus the beginners mistakes!


----------



## aginthelaw (Jan 23, 2015)

the more i learn about lights, the more i feel i don't need certain ones. while working security, night ops, patrols, etc., many moons ago, 100 lumens was more than enough. when they all covered my pool table last year (mostly tail-standing), i realized i had too many.

if i find i haven't used a light in over a year, it's gone (except for my surefire a2's...never!!). I've sold my inovas (except the uv one) and coasts (except for the dive lights and ufo's), and practically all my maglites (kept 2 mini-mags with green and uv led's and 2 purple c-cells with upgraded led's & 2 d-cell models i'll probably give away when the new 600+ lumen d's hit my local store). I'll never get rid of my ra twisty or novatac, and occasionally wear them on neck lanyards even though i have a v54 in my pocket.

i gave some away during and the months following hurricane sandy, and gained a few during that time. i really discovered the need for a thrower in that period, and after some research, decided on vinh's mods and have been hooked ever since. if it doesn't fit in a jacket pocket, i feel i don't need it. i really haven't found the need for a super-thrower yet and my current collection satisfies my needs. I want a sr52vn, but i'm afraid it might set off a taste for super-throwers that might be hard to satisfy. 

by the end of this year i hope to say no, i don't have too many.


----------



## texastactical (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: Hindsight*

Gotta keep up with technology. :twothumbs


----------



## Cerealand (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: Hindsight*

Spam?


----------



## Phlogiston (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: Hindsight*

I have about 50 lights, built up over the last 25 years. It's partly because I never throw out a working light - I still have my 25 year old AA Mini Maglite - and partly because I have a lot of duplicates. 

Every few years, general-purpose 2xAA lights will advance to the point where I do a general upgrade and buy about six of the same light. That's backpack EDC, toolbox, two emergency bags and a couple that double as spares and general household lights. Those are currently Sunwayman V20As. 

Same goes for 1xAAA lights, except that I buy a couple of extras, so one can be my belt EDC and one can go in the first aid kit. Those are currently Fenix LD02s. 

Each location has its previous light as a spare - old model Fenix E21s and E05s at the moment - with still older lights going into storage. The stored lights are still better than anything most non-flashaholics have, so they get given away from time to time. 

I also have a few singleton lights - some I bought to try out, but preferred other lights in the end, and some I only needed one of, like my TK41.

Right now, I don't feel like I have too many lights - they've all come into my possession for a reason - but that might change after another couple of general upgrade cycles (say, ten years from now). If that happens, I'll step up giveaways to the people around me, or I'll take the oldest lights to the charity shop.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jan 25, 2015)

Tachead said:


> Yep, it can be an addiction like any other. The trick I find works best is to not obsess over one hobby. I havent bought a light in 8-10 years and just bought 4 to see what I like in an EDC light. Now, I know what I like and will sell a couple of them off. I plan to buy one large throwy outdoor light in the spring, to replace my 10 year old one, once I narrow down which one I want. Then, I am done with lights for a bunch more years(will use the ones I have) and back to other hobbies.
> 
> Technology just keeps advancing at an alarming rate and if you try and keep up with it, you will end up the tool with 50 lights in a box in his closet and an empty bank account



Yep, i got other hobbies like videogames, computers, media and for the most part i have other expenses so i get a few lights here and there that i can either sell or give away some cheapies i've been holding onto. After i get some lights i just bought in the mail i'm good for your basic AA/AAA/D cell flashlight and will save some money up for a good li-ion flashlight or if someone invents a new battery better than li-ion. Wanting to pawn off one of my 2D Mags, but since i realized they work so well as a bathroom candle or even elsewhere in the house that i'm debating. I'll most likely sell off a couple of lights to put money towards a new light, sometimes investing in one can be too much but it depends on the income. My bank account is currently dry lol.


----------



## wrxman (Jan 25, 2015)

LGT said:


> How many of you out there with 30+ lights think you just plain over bought and could suit all of your needs with a mere 5 or 6 lights. I'm at about 50, and at times I ask myself, where can I hide these so the wife won't find them?


. I have over 30 Waiting on the TN36 to arrive


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 30, 2015)

I have 1.


Really.


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 30, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> I have 1.
> 
> 
> Really.



The biggest lie in history.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 30, 2015)

newbie66 said:


> The biggest lie in history.




FINE, I have a princeton tec headlamp held up in a box somewhere that I haven't touched in years.

EDIT: and one of these: http://www.batteryjunction.com/titanium-keylight-custom.html

So I gues you can say I have a "collection" of 3. Two of which are MIA.


EDIT EDIT: Im going to find em and get rid of em. That leaves me with the 2 below, and that is what Im sticking with.

It's taken me 6 months to find "the" 2 but I got them. 1 Bombproof All rounder, 1 Rugged Thrower for the BOB and Canyon runs to '"back up" the HDS. Done.


----------



## R1-Dave (Jan 30, 2015)

It all started for me in the 80's with Mags. At the time it was mega expensive for a kid to buy and it was oh so impressive ! I am at around 20 or so that I use and a bunch that have been retired. Not sure why I keep them since they never get used. Like most flashoholics, I keep upgrading with technology or finding new styles of lights that will fitt better into a specific role. My woman thinks I have enough. I also have 70+ blades and a dozen firearms. I can't help it.


----------



## mpett1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Guns, lights and knives man I tell ya it will never end....


----------



## ryukin2000 (Jan 30, 2015)

I am getting there. At 26 currently. and yes I feel I have too many. I do want to double up on the good ones I have. like another Quark or SC62w and maybe some more AAA lights. plus I have a couple of empty hosts that need some life.* Mainly I’ve pretty much filled all my requirements up*. A good key chain light E01 & LD01 , single AA light LD10 & QPA-X, 4AA light LD41 & EA41, AA/s headlamp HL30 & H51wf, Single CR123 PD12, Single 18650 L2T Vinh dropin, PD35, EC21 & SC62w. 18650 headlamp HC50. and good lanterns Rayovac mini & sportsman. All my other ones like the Mags and Costco techlites i don’t care for anymore.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 30, 2015)

Just added 1,

HDS 325 / Streamlight HP 275 Thrower

I am done with my "collection".


----------



## Grizzman (Jan 30, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> I am done with my "collection".



You're not gonna buy a thrower? I thought the green HDS was in addition to another one you bought recently (besides the one you sold years ago).


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 30, 2015)

Grizzman said:


> You're not gonna buy a thrower? I thought the green HDS was in addition to another one you bought recently (besides the one you sold years ago).



I'd really like to get the Viking, but funds won't allow it at the moment. I got the http://www.streamlight.com/en-gb/product/product.html?pid=180

275 Meters is no slouch IMO and it's light weight. Just did 2 meters for 2 hours + 100 clicks. Suckers watertight as anything else. $43.00


----------



## Grizzman (Jan 30, 2015)

Streamlight draws so little interest here, I keep forgetting it exists. The price sure looks good. Is the head nylon polymer also?

Since I'm in the too many lights thread......oh ya, I've got too many.


----------



## ImagioX1 (Jan 30, 2015)

I only have one real flashlight. The other are some walmart stuff.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 30, 2015)

Grizzman said:


> *Streamlight draws so little interest here, I keep forgetting it exists.* The price sure looks good. Is the head nylon polymer also?
> 
> Since I'm in the too many lights thread......oh ya, I've got too many.



Im glad you brought that up. It's really interesting to me. 

I needed a Thrower for Canyon Scrambling, BOB bag and as a thrower to "back up" my HDS ( Canyons are BIG and scrambling is part free climbing / part hiking so you need some throw to plan ). And me being ForrestChump decided this would be exceptionally fun in the pitch black.  

So long story short I ended up on the Polytac after seeing a post of a member using it for a glove box light. I looked it up and it was a really unique UI, and I wanted a single mode Hi, which it is now programed at. I am currently doing a runtime test as I type this. What I like is the 275 Lumens may not sound like much but it throws almost 300 Meters! Thats no chump change. The lower output gives you a better runtime - 3 HRS to 10 percent, Im an hour and change in and it is exactly the same brightness when I started which is a breath of fresh air. The head is really pretty cool being the output is lower than most other lights but it reaches farther. Another added benefit is it enables the use of a polymer body which is excellent for impact / cold and such. ( Rated 3 Meters impact). Whats interesting on the Polytac HP is the PLASTIC lens vs the glass on the cheaper less throwier Polytac. It is unremarkable clear and feels super smooth, theres some sort of anti-scratch on it. Heres what throws you for a loop...... it flexes.... now knee jerk reaction would be "CHEAP" but after closer consideration it's extremely robust. As in if I cracked a Poly lens this one would stretch? If you can imagine that. It's rated 1 meter 30 minutes, so naturally I did 2 hours at 2 meters with 100 submerged clicks, not a drop.......

Anywho really neat light, sorry for the long winded reply. Will post review shortly. I LIKE IT.

EDIT: Also interesting to note, no hairline scratches like on other plastic lenses....its buttery smooth.


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 31, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> FINE, I have a princeton tec headlamp held up in a box somewhere that I haven't touched in years.
> 
> EDIT: and one of these: http://www.batteryjunction.com/titanium-keylight-custom.html
> 
> ...



It is good to be honest. :thumbup:


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 31, 2015)

newbie66 said:


> It is good to be honest. :thumbup:




Im always honest.


----------



## xzel87 (Jan 31, 2015)

I have 5, and I find myself mostly using 2 for my edc rotation. The rest are in my work bag. I suppose they will have their usage when the need arises. But I also suppose those were newbie purchases on my part, made before I knew what my needs and preferences were.

I know now of course, and the specific applications. So that would mean more lights.


----------



## C.M.S (Jan 31, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Im glad you brought that up. It's really interesting to me.
> 
> I needed a Thrower for Canyon Scrambling, BOB bag and as a thrower to "back up" my HDS ( Canyons are BIG and scrambling is part free climbing / part hiking so you need some throw to plan ). And me being ForrestChump decided this would be exceptionally fun in the pitch black.
> 
> ...




Those poly lenses on Streamlights are tough as nails :twothumbs


To answer the thread : Nope not yet , just getting started . December 2014 started with ZERO . (except for Coast/ Led lensers but I don't count those ) but now I have ZL SC600 II L2 (edc), Streamlight Stinger DS LED HL , SL Stylus pro USB , SL Stylus pro and soon to have a SL ProTac HL , and ain't stopping until I get my thrower and more Zebralights .


----------



## Rossymeister (Feb 9, 2015)

I've owned plenty over the years, but I've settled on 5 at the moment.
-P2X Fury
-G2 with M61WLL
-HDS 140 Neutral
-HDS 325 (On The Way)
-Surefire X300 Weaponlight


----------

